# How to create a centered "1-2" instrument name for 1 stave



## tarantulis (Oct 27, 2018)

I'm trying to put flutes 1-2 on a single stave. I want the instrument name to be "flutes", centered between a vertical "1" and "2", like below:







Anyone know how to do this?


----------



## Mackieguy (Oct 27, 2018)

tarantulis said:


> I'm trying to put flutes 1-2 on a single stave. I want the instrument name to be "flutes", centered between a vertical "1" and "2", like below:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had the exact same question. For Sibelius and Dorico.


----------



## Oguz Sehiralti (Oct 28, 2018)

AFAIK, there is no official way of doing this in Sibelius, but there is a hacky workaround:

1) Go to Text menu, and click on "Edit Text Styles" (the small arrow on the lower right corner of the Styles box, or alt-shift-cmd-T).

2) Edit the "Instrument Names" text style.

3) Set the "Line spacing" to be 50%.

4) Write the instrument name in this way: "1 <return> Bassoon <space> <space> <space> <return> 2".


----------

